# What is your tegus favorite food?



## VARNYARD (May 30, 2008)

What is your tegus favorite food?

Without a doubt, I would need to say rodents, or chicks. What about yours?


----------



## Azaleah (May 30, 2008)

Believe it or not, my tegu won't eat rodents at all.

He loves eggs tho... LOVES eggs lol.


----------



## Mike (May 30, 2008)

Reptile eggs. I throw an infert in there every now and then, and i always see the best response.


----------



## Azaleah (May 30, 2008)

Mike said:


> Reptile eggs. I throw an infert in there every now and then, and i always see the best response.



REALLY good idea. I should start giving him my leopard gecko eggs .


----------



## chriz (May 31, 2008)

mine love rodents n chicken n larger hoppers


----------



## Taydeon (May 31, 2008)

rat pups.... jaws eats like 3 every other day... glad im breeding them


----------



## angelrose (May 31, 2008)

angelrose loves eggs and will eat all the 'stuff' inside the rodent and sometimes the head  .

guin and lance love the whole rodent  .

oh and lance also loves a good bowl of egg and ground turkey mixed together.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (May 31, 2008)

Vegas is in love with eggs, and crickets
but crickets stink and they hop around too much, wut else can i try?


----------



## Mvskokee (May 31, 2008)

rodents and chicken livers


----------



## Mike (May 31, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Reptile eggs. I throw an infert in there every now and then, and i always see the best response.
> ...



I'm sure he would love that. Mine seem to go crazy for other reptiles in general, actually. I once had a pair of argentines out, and they caught a big fence lizard and ripped it to shreds. Anything scented like another reptile they attack.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 31, 2008)

sadly one of muy agamas got out and i didnt know i let the gu out and she ripped the little guys foot off before i could get there


----------



## Kazzy (May 31, 2008)

Rodents, definitely. Xander will eat ANYTHING though. Aidan is picky. They love them some baby hamsters. lol


----------



## Mvskokee (May 31, 2008)

you hamster murderer


----------



## Mike (May 31, 2008)

Mvskokee said:


> sadly one of muy agamas got out and i didnt know i let the gu out and she ripped the little guys foot off before i could get there



Oh, sorry to hear that. Yeah, they are pretty enthusiastic about their food.


----------



## Kazzy (May 31, 2008)

Sure am


----------



## Mvskokee (May 31, 2008)

it was very sad i thought i was gonna loose him but im a pro so he lived. i was jokin kazz


----------



## Kazzy (May 31, 2008)

I know


----------



## Lexi (May 31, 2008)

mine love beefheart and boiled eggs and they love melon.


----------



## Rivershark (Jun 2, 2008)

Rodents, for sure. I should really start breeding them!


----------



## jntann (Jun 8, 2008)

raw chicken, mice, and grapes


----------



## Shannon (Jun 8, 2008)

Lexi said:


> mine love beefheart and boiled eggs and they love melon.



I got a huge beef heart yesterday. Those things are huge! I've never gotten one before. Are there certain parts that are better than others?


----------

